# Marriage Builder Homestudy Program?



## dingerdad (Nov 23, 2011)

Asking for reviews of this. Anybody order and complete this program? Would you recommend it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dellia (Jan 6, 2012)

No, haven't done the program but I love their tips and advice and attitude! They aren't afraid to go where most counselors fear. They are Christian based and are all for 100% faithfulness and on the flip side, encourage and offer advice in exposure and snooping. I love that they are real! They are very professional yet very understanding of real feelings. They believe that once you've cheated you owe everything to the other spouse that can be offered and given to repair the marriage and reassure the other. I really like this program.


----------



## Dellia (Jan 6, 2012)

Let me add that my H and I have used many of their techniques and ideas that have helped us and helped my husband understand my insecurites and to accept what I was going through, and how he can help. many places offer tools but we aren't sure WHY the tools can work, necessarily. MB helps to UNDERSTAND the reasons for using the tools or techniques.


----------

